# when females hold eggs to long



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

they have been big for along time, I had 3 nests the same night and all went bad, just clear eggs.Guess they held them to long, Hollywood told me this usually happens.

I had moved the fish around, this is the third spawning this year, but they have been huge for a long time.

poor males are still guarding them, Someone is buying 3 of these from me this weekend,im going to get his 3 out and syphon the bad eggs.
it looks like the fourth female is going to spawn today, with one of the males, he is almost guarding and prespawning at the same time.......lol.....

The poor odd ball female is getting whooped, strange he chases her then wants to spawn with her.im sure her eggs are bad to, for holding them so long.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

you can see half have started to fungus the rest are still clear.

If you look close you can see all the clear ones also


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Whops

guess I was wrong, all the clear eggs turned to wigglers and sank in the gravel.I had syphoned some to another tank and wiglers everywhere.

Wonder why the eggs werent yellow????

Well I am ready for the fry, I will see how many I end up with


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

wierd...keep us posted man









your selling some rb's hey? just freeing up some room or what?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

This is my third spawn, the other 2 eggs were very yellow, Im surprised the clear even hatched, and there are alot of bad ones this time.My first two spawns were only one batch of eggs and were eatin within 24 hours, probually by the terns that the reds were housed with.

All 3 batches, are like that, very clear
I have a couple hundred in a little tank right not that I syphoned, none of those fungused.A bunch of clear wigglers not yellow.

Im guessing if some make it a few more days we will see what they look like.

Im going to suck as many babies out as I can if they dont get eatin by the parents, Im assuming they will come back to the top maybe tommorrow or wednesday and be free swimming, I can see them between the gravel and glass.

Im just baffled by the clear color, doesnt look like any fry or eggs iv ever seen on here.

Yeah Im selling 3 to thin down to just 4 red belly.They are kind of packed in the 135 gallon, 4 will be more room for them.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It is strange. Guess you'll have to wait an see, and hope they make it.

good luck man.


----------

